# Cast iron pot



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Love cast iron cookware. For color in the kitchen, I bought one of the new "color-coated". It has a white enamel inside. 
Does anyone know if cooking and stirring will it scratch or stain?


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Nope.

Enameled cast iron is very durable. In general, I only use wooden utensils for cooking, but I am not religious about it and I will occasionally use a metal spoon or burger flipper. I have never had a problem with scratching the enamel.

Staining is a possibility with the white (mine is dark grey), but I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Use a wooden or plastic spoon for stirring. It's probably porcelin (sp?) coated and as such, is porous. Tea and such will stain it, but bleach will fix that.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I love my giant porclin lined iron pot for low n slow cooking things like soup and I recommend not stiring with metal spoons my mediem size pot li use for cooking pinto beans is stained from them , I like the nice even heating of the iron and the no rusting or oiling with the lineing . only thing is when the big pot is full its very heavy


----------



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never had a cast iron pot or dutch oven, but would like one. Given your choice between uncoated cast iron or enameled, which would you choose? Pros and cons?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Plain, seasoned well. Any coating will chip after a while. Good old cast iron will last generations....James


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

It will. You shouldn't put them on high heat because that can also lead to surface damage. Mine gets stains in the bottom but I really don't care.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They are different tools for different things. I like them both for what they are best for.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

Mine is very stained, but I love it. Use it nearly every day.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

One thing about the plain cast iron, you should avoid acidy things such as tomato sauce. That would be better suited to the coated pot.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my wife asked for years for a enameled cast iron , I gave in for our 15th and got a good one , my favorite soup pot now 

I only use wooden spoons and I only hand wash , and the kids are not allowed to use it they have burn everything , they start a pot of noodles even set a timer then start watching tv the timer has been beeping for 30 minutes and they never heard it , they figured out how to burn noodles and the youngest does it fairly often

so they are expressly forbidden from using the good pot


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bar Keepers Friend will clean up any "scratches" or darkening on the enamel without worrying about the white finish on the inside.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Declan said:


> It will. You shouldn't put them on high heat because that can also lead to surface damage. Mine gets stains in the bottom but I really don't care.


They say not to go over med high but I never even go that high. I find med is all I need. Because cast iron takes longer to heat up people are tempted to turn up the temp which is not too bad with uncoated cast iron, but can ruin the coated finish on a le creuset or staub or one like it.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

To all the other great advice, I would add its not a good idea to use coated cast iron on an open flame. Some do it but it could damage the pot. We have a set of regular cast iron we use for camping and outdoor cooking at home.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

by open flame you mean wood camp fires and not gas stoves , correct 

because they work really well on Gas stoves , the perfect match


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> by open flame you mean wood camp fires and not gas stoves , correct
> 
> because they work really well on Gas stoves , the perfect match


Yes. Heat from open fires such as fireplaces and camp fires is much more intense.

One of my enameled cast iron pots came with a note that said not to use it with gas stoves, but I know plenty of people that do it and so far, so good.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I once cracked an, irreplaceable, cast iron griddle on an electric stove. Would have never happened in gas. Gas will only get so hot.


----------

